# Fundamentals of Digitial Photogrphy



## jsull86 (Apr 2, 2010)

I found a free 6 week photography lecture while stumbling. Basically once a week for the next six we can watch a live lecture by John Greengo on the the fundamentals. 

I just wanted to share it with everyone else. Fundamentals of Digital Photography! | creativeLIVE.com. 



For the record this isn't an attempt to spam. :mrgreen:


----------



## jsull86 (Apr 8, 2010)

So I just wanted to let everyone know...

I watched the first lecture yesterday and I have to say it is pretty good. This was just an introductory class of what is to come and I learned a lot! 

You can watch John Greengo's video podcast and get an idea of what he is about The John Greengo Photography Show - Download free podcast episodes by CreativeTechs, Inc. on iTunes.


----------

